

Ask HN: How to monitor a rack of mac minis - j3ali

We use a lot of mac minis for iOS testing. What do you all use to monitor system resources such as CPU, Mem, Bandwidth etc. I have looked into using graphite but collectd is very painful to setup for OS X
======
andyn
I'm using Xymon ( example:
[https://www.xymon.com/servers/servers.html](https://www.xymon.com/servers/servers.html)
). I found it didn't take much work to add a client to the monitor and the
default set of reports was enough.

There's supposed to be an OSX client, but I haven't used it.

------
jameshk
You could look into what Imgix does, they have a datacenter full of Mac
mini's.

